# Electric Smoker Tips...



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So I've been wanting to get a smoker for some time. The wife apparently has been listening :wink: She went in with my mom and got me a "smokehouse" electric smoker for Christmas. So now, having never smoked before, I could use some pointers from you experts. Maybe some good recipes to start out with if you've got em. Thanks guys I appreciate it. Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you post a link to this smoker so I can tell which one it is?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry Gumbo sent you a PM earlier heres the link, its a long one but here it is. Its the Masterbuilt in Black. 640 Sq in, digital controls, adjusts to 275*, dont know anything else about it.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats a good smoker! Its the same one I have! It works great!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out this forum...tons of info...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/index.php


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Sorry Gumbo sent you a PM earlier heres the link, its a long one but here it is. Its the Masterbuilt in Black. 640 Sq in, digital controls, adjusts to 275*, dont know anything else about it.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


I just got the same one for my B Day last night!! I have a good pulled one for pulled pork if you want it. Let me know if you get any good ones and I'll do the same. I'm so excited to try it out. I want a good rib recipe.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice smoker- look up the Bluesmoke Gazette and subscribe----- no charge - you get an email every few weeks on new recipes etc. You can look up on the site any you want to try also.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a great way to get started...

http://www.cookshack.com/smokin-okies-guides


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey thanks for the tips and links guys. Marty I'm always up for a good recipe and pointers :wink: I had planned to smoke my first pork butt this week. However, had some stuff go down that required attention and didnt end up having time. Just got the smoker seasoned though and got a nice pork butt ready so gonna make a run for it and see what happens. Let ya know how it turns out and I'll take some pictures.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Hey thanks for the tips and links guys. Marty I'm always up for a good recipe and pointers :wink: I had planned to smoke my first pork butt this week. However, had some stuff go down that required attention and didnt end up having time. Just got the smoker seasoned though and got a nice pork butt ready so gonna make a run for it and see what happens. Let ya know how it turns out and I'll take some pictures.


I did my first one yesterday. Turned out pretty good for my first one. I think I cooked it a little too long on 275 though. I'd start it out at 235-240 maybe. That's what I'll try next time. I used hickory chips. All in all everyone raved about it so I guess it was a success. I don't know if you'll use a finishing sauce or not but Here's the one I used. It was awesome!! Good luck!

Finishing Sauce

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tbl Salt
1 Tbl Brown Sugar
1 Tea Cayenne Pepper
1 Tea Red Pepper Flakes
1 Tea Yellow Mustard
1/4 Cup BBQ Sauce ( I like sweet baby Rays)

Put it all in a container and mix it well then let it sit overnight or longer


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I did my first one yesterday. Turned out pretty good for my first one. I think I cooked it a little too long on 275 though. I'd start it out at 235-240 maybe. That's what I'll try next time. I used hickory chips. All in all everyone raved about it so I guess it was a success. I don't know if you'll use a finishing sauce or not but Here's the one I used. It was awesome!! Good luck!
> 
> Finishing Sauce
> 
> ...


That looks like a good recipe McFly....the cowboy way would be to add a shot or two of molasses... :wink:

I would have also probably kept that pork at 275...just cause it's pork. I know in my puny little mind I want to make sure the pork is cooked all the way through...but, I think you did a fine job.

You and that Marine need to start post'in up some pictures of these fine cook'ins !!! :EAT:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You can cook the pork butt at anywhere from 225 on up. Even at 200 degrees, you should be fine getting it out of the danger zone (40* - 140*) within four hours. The way you know it's done is by internal temp: use an instant-read thermometer and measure the temp of the deepest part of the meat without touching bone. It's done when the temp is 195 - 210. I prefer 195.

If you don't have an instant-read thermometer, buy one. They're only a few bucks at Target, Wal-Mart, wherever you shop that sells kitchen supplies.


----------

